# MUTCD Needed for Morning Exam?



## dkent (Apr 17, 2007)

For those that have taken the exam before, do you remember whether or not MUTCD (Manual of Uniform Traffic Control Devices) is need for the *morning* exam?

...I'm taking the afternoon Geotech test so I don't believe I'll need it then.

Thanks,

Darren


----------



## ktulu (Apr 17, 2007)

No, I do not think that you will need the MUTCD for the morning session.

ktulu


----------



## umjeffr (Jun 11, 2007)

i took it twice and did not use it either time. But i did take it with me, and i would take it again next time. Since it can't hurt to take ti with you and who cares if you ahve a lot of books, i took everything i could just in case.


----------



## kioti1 (Jun 11, 2007)

Like they said, I highly doubt you'll need. But then again, if it is free and they don't limit you on books, can it hurt?


----------



## AJK (Jun 12, 2007)

If you have it, it couldn't hurt to take it. There may be some odd question where it could be helpful.

I did not use any books other than the CERM during the morning session.


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 12, 2007)

Not needed in A.M.

The C.E.R.M. does cover about 90% of the A.M. test really.

But like stated above, if you can get it, and it may get you one question, then carry it in.


----------



## Hill William (Jun 13, 2007)

I forgot mine at home and did okay. I do remember a couple of times I wished I had it.


----------



## ALBin517 (Jun 14, 2007)

dkent said:


> For those that have taken the exam before, do you remember whether or not MUTCD (Manual of Uniform Traffic Control Devices) is need for the *morning* exam?
> ...I'm taking the afternoon Geotech test so I don't believe I'll need it then.
> 
> Thanks,
> ...



I doubt you will need the MUTCD at all unless you are doing the transpo PM.

However, I would recommend bringing every book you have.

One book in particular, I took to the exam and thought "No way in h3ll I'll use this book." But there was a morning look-up problem that I found in the extra book in about 15 seconds. My friend told me later that he spent about 10 minutes looking for the answer in the CERM.


----------



## vmi2000 (Jun 26, 2007)

I agree that it would be highly unlikely to need that resource for the breadth portion of the exam, however there is not guarntee, they can ask whatever they like without any recourse. I can tell you that I did not have that particular resource and I passed.


----------



## ob1 (Jan 5, 2008)

I think you need it. In Oct 2007 exam I used it twice in AM, and more in the PM (because I was taking the transportation exam). I passed. I highly recommend you to download one from MUTCD web site, print it and bring to the exam.


----------



## Vishal (Jan 5, 2008)

if u were taking the exam in the "old" format then i would say you need it... from what i read in the "new" format (as i have mentioned it here so many times).. i don't see why would you need it. they have taken away the traffic portion from the morning portion!! all you have is geometric design..

having said that, it is ambiguous how NCEES classifies problems.. for example they can ask a problem on how many delineators should be placed on a 300' curve.. now this is a delineator problem found in MUTCD.. there is a table (or formula) to use.. but it can easily fall under curve portion.. so since hte book is free to download, just print it and take it. it is unlikely that u will need it but due to the said example you will rue your chance that you missed one question.. a simple look up question.

one more example.. you can be asked how much clearance should be between a sign post and the edge of pavement in rural area... now this is a sign question but it can be classified as a clearance question too...

here is the direct copy from NCEES...

IV. TRANSPORTATION 20%

A. Geometric Design

1. Horizontal curves

2. Vertical curves

3. Sight distance

4. Superelevation

5. Vertical and/or horizontal clearances

6. Acceleration and deceleration


----------



## Brianne (Jan 7, 2008)

I only used the CERM for the transportation problems on the October '07 AM exam. I don't think you need it unless you plan on taking transportation in the afternoon.


----------

